# Glassfish AdminConsole Probleme



## ayibogan (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hab ein Glassfish auf einem 1&1 OpenSuse Server laufen.
Nachdem ich den Server starte hängt sich die AdminConsole auf Port 4848 jedesmal auf.

"Status: The Admin Console is starting. Please wait."

Auf 8080 steht "Your server is now running"

Intersannt ist auch, dass wenn ich den Flassfish stoppe, ein Prozess nicht gestoppt wird und um den GF neu zustarten muss ich den Prozess manuell killen.

[#|2011-05-15T13:34:25.268+0200|WARNING|glassfish3.1|javax.enterprise.system.tools.admin.org.glassfish.server|_ThreadID=42;_ThreadName=Thread-22;|Cannot start JMX connector: JmxConnector config: { name = system, Protocol = rmi_jrmp, Address = 0.0.0.0, Port = 8686, AcceptAll = false, AuthRealmName = admin-realm, SecurityEnabled = false}: java.io.IOException: Cannot bind to URL [rmi://covervz.com:8686/jmxrmi]: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: xxx.com; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out]|#]

[#|2011-05-15T13:34:25.277+0200|SEVERE|glassfish3.1|javax.enterprise.system.std.com.sun.enterprise.server.logging|_ThreadID=42;_ThreadName=Thread-22;|java.io.IOException: Cannot bind to URL [rmi://covervz.com:8686/jmxrmi]: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: xxxxxxxx.com; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out]

Hatte den GlassFish als zip einfach nur entpackt und dann gestartet, laut log startet er auch richtig.



Hätte jemand evtl. nen Tippe woran das liegen könnte, dass ich nicht in die AdminConsole komme?


----------



## tagedieb (15. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf falsche/fehlende Berechtigungen


----------



## ayibogan (16. Mai 2011)

Hmm Berechtigungen für GlassFish hab ich unter Windows nie vergeben oder gebraucht.
Oder meinst du die Berechtigungen im FileSystem?


----------



## tagedieb (16. Mai 2011)

Windows sollte kein Problem sein, aber unter UNIX must du wahrscheinlich noch die entsprechenden Fileberechtigungen setzen.


----------



## ayibogan (16. Mai 2011)

ok, danke für die Info, wenn ich zuHause bin muss ich mir das ma anschauen


----------



## ayibogan (16. Mai 2011)

Also das Problem lag nicht an an den Berechtigungen.
Hab dies hier gefunden:


> Clearly a problem was being generated when attempting to bind to a port, in this case port 8686, which is commonly used for JMX-based remote management of applications. I tried altering the server configuration for this port, but had no joy. It took a fair bit of searching to find a related problem/solution...



Die "Lösung" wäre :


> The fix: in the /domains/domain1/config/domain.xml file, edit the
> 
> jmx-connector accept-all="false" address="localhost" auth-realm-name="admin-realm" enabled="true" name="system" port="8686" protocol="rmi_jrmp" security-enabled="false"
> 
> line. By default, the enabled="true" is set. change this to enabled="false" You lose the ability to administer glassfish remotely, but at least it will start.



Ich kann leider nur den GlassFish nur mit der AdminConsole konfiguireren. Denke da muss doch noch ne alternative geben?


----------



## tagedieb (16. Mai 2011)

Hmm ich sollte die Fehlermeldungen etwas genauer lesen 



> Cannot bind to URL [rmi://covervz.com:8686/jmxrmi]: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: xxx.com;



Welchen servernamen hast du deiner Glassfish instanz zugewiesen? Gibt es den server covervz.com??? Hast du den Namen unter /etc/hosts definiert oder kann der im lokalen netzwerk aufgeloest werden? Wenn er den Namen nicht aufloesen kann, kann er natuerlich auch keinen Service daran anbinden.

Ansonsten wuerde ich den Namen wieder auf 'localhost' zuruecksetzen.


----------

